# UK TV in Dubai - Slingbox?



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes I know this one has been done before but I am going to start it again as it didn't end conclusively - does anyone from the UK (Or anywhere else for that matter) have a Slingbox or other means of getting UK/US channels in the UAE?

Comments please - any good? reliable? or blocked by the infamous Dubai internet provider? 

Yes I am sad enough to still want Eastenders when I come to Dubai. ;-(

Thanks muchly in advance as always

Ghandi


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

whats up Ghandi...
hey I did a search for you and found some good stuff.
here ya go
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i connect to a friends slingbox but want to get my own, currently it is not blocked on DU isp.

If you watch on the pc its fine if you dont go too big, otherwise its blury...

There is a new device out called sling cather, you can plug in this end and it tranposes to the tv fairly clear, havent tried it yet nor have I brought it. Think its around 179.99 GBP...


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Slingbox works fine in Dubai - use it to watch UK Sky+. Can operate Sky+ just as you can when at Sky+ location.

Problems arise when upload speed in UK is slow and/or download speed is slow in Dubai. This can cause fuzzy picture. However Slingmedia support is excellent and can often sort out picture problems for you.

You also need decent router in UK and Dubai.

Can watch via laptop on big screen tv and picture is mostly very good. Not tried the SlingCatcher, but it sounds great.


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

The trouble I found with the Slingbox is that there are to many variables, routers, speed, blocking etc.
Unblock your isp with a UK IP SSH account, then you will appear to be in the UK and be able to view iplayer, ITV and CH4 & CH5 On-Demand services.
I got mine from here:

PC-Streaming.com - Your Streaming Headquarters From 9 Countries.

Not cheap but very reliable and excellent customer service.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you can get a yearly vpn account for a LOT cheaper than that


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you can get a yearly vpn account for a LOT cheaper than that


Where? And I'm talking about a reliable one, one that holds it's connection 24/7, one with unlimited bandwidth!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I use streams from the UK via a UK IP address.

50gb per month for £10............50gb is a pretty decent amount of bandwidth just for tv programmes


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone thats great stuff

For a VPN solution is "AnchorFree" a good solution (will that work with Slingbox) or do you even need a VPN to make it work....?


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Thanks everyone thats great stuff
> 
> For a VPN solution is "AnchorFree" a good solution (will that work with Slingbox) or do you even need a VPN to make it work....?


Nah, Hotspot Shield won't work for you. I still think the best solution is to get a VPN or SSH and stream your media.


----------

